# Cycling tank help



## Christopher2827 (May 22, 2021)

Hi

I've gotten good help from these forums and I'm almost at the stage of saving my tank. My cycle stalled out and my ammonia went through the roof and my ph crashed, killed all my beneficial bacteria and ive been unable to establish a new bacteria colony. I've since stabilised the ph to 7.0, and FINALLY got the ammonia down to 2ppm. Thanks to help from these forums.

Final stage of getting tank to cycle establish colonies and get the ammonia nitrifying, what can I'd do to make sure they are appearing?

Now that the water is decent for a cycling tank I've dropped a pure aqaurium bomb to kick start the bacteria. Do I just monitor the ammonia levels and keep them about 2? Could I put 2 fish in to maintain some ammonia levels when the ammonia starts nitrifying? Or am I better just dropping some food in? This will be my first time properly cycling a tank, ive established a tank before but I didn't really know what I was doing and I ruined it. So any input is appreciated,

Thanks,


----------



## JakeJocks (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey Christopher, 

Cycling a tank can be a pain in the backside, all that hard work down the drain! 

I would recommend that during the cycling process you should add API QuickStart as it adds extra beneficial bacteria preventing a wipeout if the ammonia would spike. Adding while cycling isn't the best practice because it can stress the fish out and be fatal even on the hardy ones. That being said, you can add them very near the end but it's always best to wait until the tank has fully cycled. 

A big problem in the fish keeping hobby where local pet stores tell customers they can add fish after 24-48 hours in a new tank is ridiculous! 

Hope your cycle went well!

Anyone else got any good tips on this subject?


----------



## Christopher2827 (May 22, 2021)

JakeJocks said:


> Hey Christopher,
> 
> Cycling a tank can be a pain in the backside, all that hard work down the drain!
> 
> ...


Hi!

I'm making progress at least, I'm dosing prime and stability currently, my 24 litre with my 1 surviving fosh is doing great! Ammonia is nitrifying well just waiting for the nitrates which hopefully arnt far away!

My big tank still isn't nitrifying very well but it's getting there it's at least stable. Prime is keeping my neon tetra safe for now.

I've order a new filter that's getting put in my 24 litre tank to mature as I know the 24 litre tank has some good bb going on. Then after 4 weeks I'll out the new filter into my 105 litre tank to help it along. So hoping in 5 or 6 weeks both tanks will sorted completely and fully stocked


----------



## JakeJocks (Aug 18, 2021)

Christopher2827 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm making progress at least, I'm dosing prime and stability currently, my 24 litre with my 1 surviving fosh is doing great! Ammonia is nitrifying well just waiting for the nitrates which hopefully arnt far away!
> 
> ...


That's good news then mate, glad to hear.

It can be a tricky old sport this fishkeeping! But it sounds like you've got it under control.

What kind of fish are you planning on stocking? Love hearing about other people tanks!


----------



## Christopher2827 (May 22, 2021)

JakeJocks said:


> That's good news then mate, glad to hear.
> 
> It can be a tricky old sport this fishkeeping! But it sounds like you've got it under control.
> 
> What kind of fish are you planning on stocking? Love hearing about other people tanks!


Have a strange question! I got a 0.5 nitrite reading, the next day it was gone but still had 0 nitrate how does this happen...

I've got 16 neon tetra in it the now, I'm gonna get another 8 in 2 weeks if the tanks doing okay. Then I'm getting a shoal of 8 ish ottocinclus, and an electric blue dwarf gourami as a centre fish,

Can you help with brown algae? I have a horrid brown algae outbreak. I clean it all and 48 hours later the full tank is covered in it again. I've put phosmax in my canister to absorb the silicate and phosates that could be feeding it I read online but that's been a week and it's everywhere straight after I clean it all can you help?


----------

